# Bow hunting during muzzleloading season?



## Dukester (Sep 15, 2000)

Hi, I'm looking for some clarification on this, is it legal to bow hunt during the muzzleloading deer season? The guide says bow season is Dec 1-Jan1, but in the rules for muzzleloading is doesn't mention anything about a bow being legal. And if it is legal, then is hunter orange required for someone bow hunting?
Thanks,
John


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Yes, you can bow hunt anytime it December with a combination license or archery license, not with a firearm license. You many not posses any type of firearm if you are bow hunting. You are not required to wear orange while bow hunting anytime in December.

If you are muzzleloading then a bow is not a legal weapon like it is during the regular firearm season and orange is required. You are required to use a muzzleloading rifle or shotgun or black powder pistol. Again, while muzzleloading, like bow hunting, you may NOT posses a conventional type firearm (pistol) regardless if you have a CCW or not.


----------



## Dukester (Sep 15, 2000)

Thanks boehr, thats what I thought.

Just out of curiousity though, what if I had a combination license and took both my muzzleloader and my bow out with me and of course was wearing hunters orange. Would I be breaking the law?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Yes, basically it would be a violation. Now there could be some manuvering you could do where it would be difficult to get caught but I don't think your looking for the tricky way to do it.


----------

